# Soap Holder Pattern



## Relle (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/mata_ora/


----------



## Susie (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks!  LOVE making little projects like that in the summer.  And I am sending soap to someone Tuesday, so if I get the splint off Monday, I should be able to make it!  Thanks again!


----------



## Relle (Aug 16, 2014)

I wouldn't think it will take too long to whip one up.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 17, 2014)

I got a soap sock like that last year during the Alternate Water Swap; MOGal70 made it. It has a long "tail" on it so you can hang it to dry.  It makes awesome lather!


----------



## neeners (Aug 17, 2014)

love this! and the idea of a longer handle so it can be hung!  thank you Relle for sharing!


----------

